
Borland's ObjectVision - mckinney
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQKESLjVdE0
======
mimixco
I worked at Borland just before this came out. CASE (now called "no code") was
hot then and didn't really absolve anyone of programming or debugging skills.
And it still doesn't.

Best part is the beginning where the teacher says you can learn "everything
you need" to write Windows apps in an hour. Of course you can!

~~~
mckinney
Yes, marketing a "visual" programming tool for non-programmers always struck
me as a bit reckless, if not dishonest. But ObjectVision was fun while it
lasted though. The way it automatically connected ("linked") with desktop
databases was impressive for its time.

